# [solved] Wpa_supplicant, wlan0 has started, but is inactive

## vibidoo

Hello 

I have an issue with my Wifi connection ( wlp0s19f2u1 )

I follow this wiki

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

then this :

http://www.codealias.info/technotes/wireless_security_wpa2_with_psk_using_wpa_supplicant_linux_setup

to generate the PSK’s pasphrasse 

During the debug test :  

```

wpa_supplicant v2.2

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp0s19f2u1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 1008 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

46 72 65 65 62 6f 78 2d 41 46 46 45 34 31 Freebox-AFFE41 

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

Priority group 2

id=0 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41'

wlp0s19f2u1: Unsupported driver 'madwifi'

Failed to add interface wlp0s19f2u1

wlp0s19f2u1: Cancelling scan request

wlp0s19f2u1: Cancelling authentication timeout

```

My wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted.

network={

   ssid="Freebox-AFFE41"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   psk=Passphrasse generated by wpa_passphrase

   priority=2

}
```

My conf.d/net 

```

modules_wlp0s19f2u1="wpa_supplicant"

# on set quelle driver il utilise , la c'est le client 

#wpa_supplicant_wlp0s19f2u1="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_supplicant_wlp0s19f2u1="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp0s19f2u1="dhcp"
```

/etc/init.d/net.wlp0s19f2u1 start 

```

* Bringing up interface wlp0s19f2u1

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s19f2u1 ... [ ok ]

* Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s19f2u1 ... [ ok ]

* Backgrounding ... ...

* WARNING : Net.xxx has started, but is inactive
```

my dmesg file : 

```

[ 1718.826633] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s19f2u1: link is not ready

[ 1720.252564] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30

[ 1720.554356] wlp0s19f2u1: send auth to 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[ 1720.556373] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticated

[ 1720.557299] wlp0s19f2u1: associate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[ 1720.560869] wlp0s19f2u1: RX AssocResp from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[ 1720.567982] wlp0s19f2u1: associated

[ 1720.567990] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s19f2u1: link becomes ready

[ 1724.566021] wlp0s19f2u1: deauthenticated from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (Reason: 2)

[ 1724.671141] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 1724.673101] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 1724.673103] cfg80211: DFS Master region: unset

[ 1724.673104] cfg80211: (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[ 1724.673106] cfg80211: (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1724.673108] cfg80211: (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1724.673109] cfg80211: (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1724.673110] cfg80211: (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[ 1724.673111] cfg80211: (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

```

In wpa_supplicant.conf I did not put : 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

Because I test and configure as root . 

As you can see I removed the ="-Dmadwifi" in my conf.d/net and re emerge wpa_supplicant .

It seems that the problem come from  : wlp0s19f2u1: Unsupported driver 'madwifi'

I really don't know where to investigate .Last edited by vibidoo on Sun Oct 19, 2014 9:05 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## charles17

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> My conf.d/net 
> 
> ```
> 
> modules_wlp0s19f2u1="wpa_supplicant"
> ...

 Try with the -Dnl80211 line uncommented and with ctrl_interface in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf.

Also, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#Testing might help.

----------

## vibidoo

I update wpa_supplicant as shown in my first post 

-Dnl80211 line uncommented , 

re emerge wpa_supplicant 

and the issue is the same

/etc/conf.d/net.wlp0s19f2u1 start 

```

* Bringing up interface wlp0s19f2u1

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s19f2u1 ... [ ok ]

* Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s19f2u1 ... [ ok ]

* Backgrounding ... ...

* WARNING : Net.wlp0s19f2u1 has started, but is inactive
```

So I do not receipt any IP from my router

dmesg 

```

225.963352] wlp0s19f2u1: deauthenticated from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (Reason: 2)

[  226.073518] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: CN

[  226.121065] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: CN

[  226.121068] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  226.121069] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  226.121070] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[  226.121072] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 3000 mBm)

[  226.121073] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 59400000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm)

[  226.121074] cfg80211:   (59400000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4400 mBm)

[  226.121075] cfg80211:   (63720000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 2800 mBm)

[  226.121102] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  226.122721] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  226.122723] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  226.122724] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  226.122725] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  226.122726] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  226.122727] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  226.122728] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  226.122729] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  240.071346] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30

[  240.372427] wlp0s19f2u1: send auth to 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[  240.374098] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticated

[  240.375136] wlp0s19f2u1: associate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[  240.379189] wlp0s19f2u1: RX AssocResp from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  240.387182] wlp0s19f2u1: associated

[  244.384102] wlp0s19f2u1: deauthenticated from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (Reason: 2)

[  244.497120] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  244.499160] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  244.499164] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  244.499165] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  244.499167] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  244.499168] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  244.499169] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  244.499170] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  244.499172] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  264.814348] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30

[  265.115797] wlp0s19f2u1: send auth to 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[  265.117800] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticated

[  265.118075] wlp0s19f2u1: associate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[  265.121673] wlp0s19f2u1: RX AssocResp from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  265.129878] wlp0s19f2u1: associated

[  269.132174] wlp0s19f2u1: deauthenticated from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (Reason: 2)

[  269.242052] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  269.243959] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[  269.243962] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[  269.243963] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  269.243965] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  269.243966] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  269.243968] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  269.243969] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  269.243970] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  302.151951] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30

[  302.453365] wlp0s19f2u1: send auth to 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[  302.455662] wlp0s19f2u1: authenticated

[  302.456705] wlp0s19f2u1: associate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (try 1/3)

[  302.460161] wlp0s19f2u1: RX AssocResp from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[  302.468368] wlp0s19f2u1: associated

```

wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -wlp0s19f2u1 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```

wpa_supplicant v2.2

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp0s19f2u1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 1016 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     46 72 65 65 62 6f 78 2d 41 46 46 45 34 31         Freebox-AFFE41  

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x18

group: 0x1e

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=2 (0x2)

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41'

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: interface wlp0s19f2u1 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0xf4d1d0

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xf4d1d0 match=06

nl80211: Register frame command failed (type=208): ret=-114 (Operation already in progress)

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=1): 06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xf4d1d0 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame command failed (type=208): ret=-114 (Operation already in progress)

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=2): 0a 07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xf4d1d0 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame command failed (type=208): ret=-114 (Operation already in progress)

nl80211: Register frame match - hexdump(len=2): 0a 11

nl80211: Failed to register Action frame processing - ignore for now

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

Add interface wlp0s19f2u1 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp0s19f2u1: Own MAC address: e8:de:27:17:a3:64

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u1) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u1) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u1) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u1) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp0s19f2u1: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp0s19f2u1: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

ctrl_iface bind(PF_UNIX) failed: Address already in use

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp0s19f2u1' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

Failed to add interface wlp0s19f2u1

wlp0s19f2u1: Request to deauthenticate - bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 pending_bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3 state=DISCONNECTED

wlp0s19f2u1: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u1 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wlp0s19f2u1: Cancelling scan request

wlp0s19f2u1: Cancelling authentication timeout

Remove interface wlp0s19f2u1 from radio phy0

Remove radio phy0

nl80211: Remove monitor interface: refcount=0

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=0 (kernel-control), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Unsubscribe mgmt frames handle 0x88888888887c5959 (mode change)

```

----------

## pmam

Hi,

At the moment I am also facing with similar issue of configuration WIFI interface. 

Not sure I can help, however, one thing that I am confused of, maybe can help you as well:

As far as I understand from documents, in your etc/conf.d/net should be:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"
```

 instead of:

```
modules_wlp0s19f2u1="wpa_supplicant"
```

Also should be: 

```
config_Freebox-AFFE41="dhcp"
```

 instead of:

```
config_wlp0s19f2u1="dhcp"
```

Maybe I am wrong, so members with more experience would advise, what are the right parameters!

Hope I help a little...

----------

## charles17

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> and the issue is the same

 The same? AFAICS it no longer complains about "Unsupported driver".

And from your dmesg it looks like it already seems to work.

 *Quote:*   

> [  302.460161] wlp0s19f2u1: RX AssocResp from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
> 
> [  302.468368] wlp0s19f2u1: associated

 Still problems?Is your wlan AP blocking new devices?Do you have dhcpcd in any runlevel? Remove it if use netifrc.Do your have wpa_supplicant in any runlevel? Remove it.Why not using wpa_gui for connecting the AP? It's so much easier.Did you consider https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD#Migration_from_Gentoo_net..2A_scripts ?  Also much easier! It only needs dhcpcd in runlevel default.

----------

## vibidoo

Thanks for your Help 

@ Charles 

Right 

```

[ 302.460161] wlp0s19f2u1: RX AssocResp from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

[ 302.468368] wlp0s19f2u1: associated
```

but I still did not receipt IP from the router 

@Pmam 

ok I will test this new config 

Thanks again

----------

## charles17

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> Thanks for your Help 
> 
> @ Charles 
> 
> Right 
> ...

 Do you have access to the router, can you check its access log? Nothing in wpa_gui?

 *Quote:*   

> @Pmam 
> 
> ok I will test this new config 

 That's what I mean.  There's still too much confusion with the Gentoo net* scripts  :Sad:  And the dhcp lines shouldn't be needed at all.

----------

## vibidoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That's what I mean.  There's still too much confusion with the Gentoo net* scripts  And the dhcp lines shouldn't be needed at all.

 

With the pmam's modification , /etc/conf.d/net.wlp0s19f2u1 start 

 show 2 big errors so I swicth back to the previous conf.d/net 

For you what shoud be the right Gentoo net* scripts ? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have access to the router, can you check its access log? Nothing in wpa_gui?
> 
> 

 

I will make a screenshot before Gentoo net* scripts , and after Gentoo net* scripts about wpa_gui .

Wpa_gui look to connect once Gentoo net* scripts start but it disappear quickly . Inside my router no ip was distribute during the associated state .

----------

## charles17

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> That's what I mean.  There's still too much confusion with the Gentoo net* scripts  And the dhcp lines shouldn't be needed at all. 
> 
> With the pmam's modification , /etc/conf.d/net.wlp0s19f2u1 start 
> ...

 None at all. /etc/conf.d/net and the /etc/init.d/net.* symlinks belong to net-misc/netifrc which is completely unneeded when using net-misc/dhcpcd.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Do you have access to the router, can you check its access log? Nothing in wpa_gui?
> 
>  
> ...

 Wrong password?  Does your router provide DHCP at all?

----------

## pmam

 *Quote:*   

> That's what I mean. There's still too much confusion with the Gentoo net* scripts 

 

I am using static ip so probably I need to use wpa, but not dhcpcd - 

Someone does know what are the right configurations for /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, 

should be in these documents regarding Static and Dynamic ip?

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=4

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant" or modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"?

config_ESSID2="dhcp",config_ESSID1="192.168.0.3/24 brd 192.168.0.255" or 

config_wlan0="dhcp", config_wlan0="..."?
```

----------

## charles17

 *pmam wrote:*   

> I am using static ip so probably I need to use wpa, but not dhcpcd - 

 And still, this one should be easier:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Network_management_using_DHCPCD#Static_IP_address

----------

## vibidoo

I am wonder if it's because of my ISP router 

because with this wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1   

eapol_version=1    

ap_scan=1    

fast_reauth=1    

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted.

network={

   ssid="Freebox-AFFE41"

   scan_ssid=1  

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   psk=Generated bywpa_passphrase

   priority=5

}

# Connect to any public open access point  

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=0

}

```

and conf.d/net 

```

# on set quelle driver il utilise , la c'est le client 

#wpa_supplicant_wlp0s19f2u2="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_supplicant_wlp0s19f2u2="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant2.log"

config_wlp0s19f2u2="dhcp"

#test with static [do not work]

#config_wlp0s19f2u2="192.168.1.97/24"

#routes_wlp0s19f2u2="default via 192.168.1.254"
```

I sucess to get IP but from the Freewifi ssid  

http://s2.postimg.org/o44pgfsqx/wpa_gui2_1.jpg

then

http://s27.postimg.org/kdz3n9khf/wpa_gui2_1.jpg

anyway during 

/etc/conf.d/net.wlp0s19f2u2 start

```

* Bringing up interface wlp0s19f2u2

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s19f2u2 ... [ ok ]

* Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s19f2u2 ... [ ok ]

* Backgrounding ... ...

* WARNING : Net.wlp0s19f2u2 has started, but is inactive

```

Last edited by vibidoo on Sat Oct 18, 2014 6:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vibidoo

My wpa_supplicant2.log's file

```

wpa_supplicant v2.2

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp0s19f2u2' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

update_config=1

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid=''

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:6

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Use separate P2P group interface (driver advertised support)

nl80211: interface wlp0s19f2u2 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0xff8480

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xff8480 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xff8480 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 nl_handle=0xff8480 match=0a11

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

Add interface wlp0s19f2u2 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp0s19f2u2: Own MAC address: e8:de:27:17:a3:64

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u2) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u2) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u2) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 (wlp0s19f2u2) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp0s19f2u2: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp0s19f2u2: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

wlp0s19f2u2: Added interface wlp0s19f2u2

wlp0s19f2u2: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Daemonize..

CTRL_IFACE - wlp0s19f2u2 - wait for monitor to attach

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

wlp0s19f2u2: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     46 72 65 65 62 6f 78 2d 41 46 46 45 34 31         Freebox-AFFE41  

wlp0s19f2u2: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp0s19f2u2: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1016b00

wlp0s19f2u2: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp0s19f2u2: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1016b00 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp0s19f2u2: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp0s19f2u2

wlp0s19f2u2: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp0s19f2u2: Event SCAN_STARTED (49) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000031 seconds

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'INTERFACES'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_CAPABILITY eap'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_CAPABILITY 'eap' 

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

EAPOL: disable timer tick

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp0s19f2u2

wlp0s19f2u2: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'Freebox-AFFE41'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462

wlp0s19f2u2: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Scan completed in 1.027412 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (23 BSSes)

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:30 SSID 'Freebox-AFFE41'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:32 SSID 'FreeWifi_secure'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID f4:ca:e5:f4:db:fa SSID 'FreeWifi_secure'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 00:1a:2b:8c:6d:6c SSID 'NUMERICABLE-CA41'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:76 SSID 'FreeWifi_secure'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fe SSID 'FreeWifi_secure'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 30:7e:cb:bb:49:84 SSID 'SFR_4980'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID c2:7e:cb:bb:49:87 SSID 'SFR WiFi Mobile'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fc SSID 'bibicou'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:74 SSID 'Freebox-47AF2F'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 56:01:70:a4:17:84 SSID 'FREEBOX_MARIEFERNANDE_XJ'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 00:26:44:f1:81:63 SSID 'Bbox-1787FE'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 56:01:70:a4:17:85 SSID ''

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID 30:7e:cb:93:e4:f4 SSID 'BOX_MAISON'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 14 BSSID f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f8 SSID 'freeboxdong'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 15 BSSID 00:1a:2b:5f:22:61 SSID 'NUMERICABLE-FA31'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 16 BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:31 SSID 'FreeWifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 17 BSSID f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f9 SSID 'FreeWifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 18 BSSID 62:26:44:f1:81:60 SSID 'Bouygues Telecom Wi-Fi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 19 BSSID f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fd SSID 'FreeWifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 20 BSSID c2:7e:cb:bb:49:85 SSID 'SFR WiFi FON'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 21 BSSID f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:75 SSID 'FreeWifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 22 BSSID 56:01:70:a4:17:86 SSID 'FreeWifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=23/32

wlp0s19f2u2: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: Radio work 'scan'@0x1016b00 done in 1.126381 seconds

wlp0s19f2u2: Selecting BSS from priority group 5

wlp0s19f2u2: 0: 00:24:d4:57:00:30 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-27

wlp0s19f2u2:    selected based on WPA IE

wlp0s19f2u2:    selected BSS 00:24:d4:57:00:30 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41'

wlp0s19f2u2: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 00:24:d4:57:00:30  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0xff8670  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp0s19f2u2: Request association with 00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: Add radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1016b00

wlp0s19f2u2: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp0s19f2u2: Starting radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1016b00 after 0.000007 second wait

wlp0s19f2u2: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: PMKSA cache search - network_ctx=(nil) try_opportunistic=0

RSN: Search for BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:30

RSN: No PMKSA cache entry found

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: using GTK CCMP

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: using PTK CCMP

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

wlp0s19f2u2: Cancelling scan request

wlp0s19f2u2: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (SSID='Freebox-AFFE41' freq=2447 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:24:d4:57:00:30

  * freq=2447

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     46 72 65 65 62 6f 78 2d 41 46 46 45 34 31         Freebox-AFFE41  

 * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: New station 00:24:d4:57:00:30

nl80211: Drv Event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp0s19f2u2: Event AUTH (11) received

wlp0s19f2u2: SME: Authentication response: peer=00:24:d4:57:00:30 auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

wlp0s19f2u2: Trying to associate with 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (SSID='Freebox-AFFE41' freq=2447 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:24:d4:57:00:30

  * freq=2447

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     46 72 65 65 62 6f 78 2d 41 46 46 45 34 31         Freebox-AFFE41  

  * IEs - hexdump(len=34): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

  * WPA Versions 0x1

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

  * akm=0xfac02

nl80211: Association request send successfully

wlp0s19f2u2: RX EAPOL from 00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: Not associated - Delay processing of received EAPOL frame (state=ASSOCIATING bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00)

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp0s19f2u2 operstate=5 linkmode=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

nl80211: Drv Event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Associate event

wlp0s19f2u2: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=105): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 2c 0c 12 18 32 05 24 30 48 60 6c 2d 1a 6c 00 03 ff ff ff 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 08 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7f 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 00 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

wlp0s19f2u2: freq=2447 MHz

wlp0s19f2u2: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp0s19f2u2: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: Associated with 00:24:d4:57:00:30

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp0s19f2u2: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp0s19f2u2: Cancelling scan request

wlp0s19f2u2: Process pending EAPOL frame that was received just before association notification

wlp0s19f2u2: RX EAPOL from 00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

wlp0s19f2u2: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

wlp0s19f2u2:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (ver=2)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 63 bb 1a 8d 38 f2 38 eb f9 c5 8f 9d e0 75 92 57 a4 2b c9 34 9b 14 f1 0e 21 de 21 b4 aa b5 4f 39

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=e8:de:27:17:a3:64 A2=00:24:d4:57:00:30

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 63 bb 1a 8d 38 f2 38 eb f9 c5 8f 9d e0 75 92 57 a4 2b c9 34 9b 14 f1 0e 21 de 21 b4 aa b5 4f 39

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): bf 52 06 5c 4d a0 e8 72 da d4 7a 49 28 82 3c 6f

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: RX EAPOL from 00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

wlp0s19f2u2:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (ver=2)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=e8:de:27:17:a3:64 A2=00:24:d4:57:00:30

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 63 bb 1a 8d 38 f2 38 eb f9 c5 8f 9d e0 75 92 57 a4 2b c9 34 9b 14 f1 0e 21 de 21 b4 aa b5 4f 39

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): 13 27 71 7f 90 ad 6d 6b a0 92 1c d1 1d 0a 24 8a

wlp0s19f2u2: RX EAPOL from 00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

wlp0s19f2u2:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (ver=2)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=e8:de:27:17:a3:64 A2=00:24:d4:57:00:30

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 63 bb 1a 8d 38 f2 38 eb f9 c5 8f 9d e0 75 92 57 a4 2b c9 34 9b 14 f1 0e 21 de 21 b4 aa b5 4f 39

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): a7 21 cb 44 9f 55 9e 14 17 18 46 bb ca 5c 66 aa

wlp0s19f2u2: RX EAPOL from 00:24:d4:57:00:30

wlp0s19f2u2: IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=95

wlp0s19f2u2:   EAPOL-Key type=254

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

wlp0s19f2u2:   key_length=16 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:24:d4:57:00:30 (ver=2)

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=e8:de:27:17:a3:64 A2=00:24:d4:57:00:30

WPA: Nonce1 - hexdump(len=32): 63 bb 1a 8d 38 f2 38 eb f9 c5 8f 9d e0 75 92 57 a4 2b c9 34 9b 14 f1 0e 21 de 21 b4 aa b5 4f 39

WPA: Nonce2 - hexdump(len=32): c5 0b 33 b9 22 98 19 d0 6d a8 ae 6d 34 ca e9 ca 76 46 be 71 ee 64 7e 39 2e 4e d6 ba 22 a5 ef 49

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 04 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Replay Counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: KCK - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Derived Key MIC - hexdump(len=16): a0 a1 81 8b 42 5b 0e 59 5b ef 7c 54 d4 d5 9c 72

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: txStart

WPA: drop TX EAPOL in non-IEEE 802.1X mode (type=1 len=0)

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp0s19f2u2 operstate=2 linkmode=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

nl80211: Drv Event 20 (NL80211_CMD_DEL_STATION) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Delete station 00:24:d4:57:00:30

nl80211: Drv Event 39 (NL80211_CMD_DEAUTHENTICATE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Deauthenticate event

wlp0s19f2u2: Event DEAUTH (12) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Deauthentication notification

wlp0s19f2u2:  * reason 2

wlp0s19f2u2:  * address 00:24:d4:57:00:30

Deauthentication frame IE(s) - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:24:d4:57:00:30 reason=2

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="Freebox-AFFE41" auth_failures=1 duration=10 reason=WRONG_KEY

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: Auto connect enabled: try to reconnect (wps=0 wpa_state=7)

wlp0s19f2u2: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

wlp0s19f2u2: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1016b00 done in 4.423454 seconds

Added BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:30 into blacklist

wlp0s19f2u2: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlp0s19f2u2: Ignore new scan request for 0.100000 sec since an earlier request is scheduled to trigger sooner

wlp0s19f2u2: Disconnect event - remove keys

wlp0s19f2u2: State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

nl80211: Drv Event 48 (NL80211_CMD_DISCONNECT) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Ignore disconnect event when using userspace SME

nl80211: Drv Event 36 (NL80211_CMD_REG_CHANGE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

 * initiator=2

 * type=0

 * alpha2=CN

wlp0s19f2u2: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (30) received

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=USER type=COUNTRY alpha2=CN

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=CN

nl80211: 2402-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz 30 mBm

nl80211: 57240-59400 @ 2160 MHz 28 mBm

nl80211: 59400-63720 @ 2160 MHz 44 mBm

nl80211: 63720-65880 @ 2160 MHz 28 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

nl80211: Drv Event 36 (NL80211_CMD_REG_CHANGE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Regulatory domain change

 * initiator=0

 * type=1

wlp0s19f2u2: Event CHANNEL_LIST_CHANGED (30) received

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=DRIVER type=WORLD

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=14):

     46 72 65 65 62 6f 78 2d 41 46 46 45 34 31         Freebox-AFFE41  

wlp0s19f2u2: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp0s19f2u2: Add radio work 'scan'@0x1016600

wlp0s19f2u2: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp0s19f2u2: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x1016600 after 0.000006 second wait

wlp0s19f2u2: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp0s19f2u2

wlp0s19f2u2: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp0s19f2u2: Event SCAN_STARTED (49) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000028 seconds

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp0s19f2u2

wlp0s19f2u2: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID 'Freebox-AFFE41'

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp0s19f2u2: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Scan completed in 1.201643 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (26 BSSes)

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Start scan result update 2

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 23 BSSID 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f7 SSID 'SFR WiFi Mobile'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 24 BSSID 00:19:70:a9:9c:cf SSID 'Livebox-8814'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Add new id 25 BSSID 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f5 SSID 'SFR WiFi FON'

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

BSS: last_scan_res_used=26/32

wlp0s19f2u2: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: Radio work 'scan'@0x1016600 done in 1.303026 seconds

wlp0s19f2u2: Selecting BSS from priority group 5

wlp0s19f2u2: 0: 00:24:d4:57:00:30 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-26

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 1: 00:24:d4:57:00:32 ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-27

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 2: f4:ca:e5:f4:db:fa ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-48

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 3: 00:26:44:f1:81:63 ssid='Bbox-1787FE' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-63 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 4: 00:1a:2b:8c:6d:6c ssid='NUMERICABLE-CA41' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-72 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 5: f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fc ssid='bibicou' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-74

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 6: f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fe ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-74

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 7: 30:7e:cb:bb:49:84 ssid='SFR_4980' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-75 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 8: c2:7e:cb:bb:49:87 ssid='SFR WiFi Mobile' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-76

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 9: 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f7 ssid='SFR WiFi Mobile' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-76

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 10: 30:7e:cb:93:e4:f4 ssid='BOX_MAISON' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-78 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 11: f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:74 ssid='Freebox-47AF2F' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-81

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 12: 56:01:70:a4:17:84 ssid='FREEBOX_MARIEFERNANDE_XJ' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-83

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 13: f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:76 ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-84

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 14: 56:01:70:a4:17:85 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-85

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID not known

wlp0s19f2u2: 15: 00:19:70:a9:9c:cf ssid='Livebox-8814' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-88 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 16: f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f8 ssid='freeboxdong' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-60

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 17: 00:1a:2b:5f:22:61 ssid='NUMERICABLE-FA31' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-88

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 18: 00:24:d4:57:00:31 ssid='FreeWifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-26

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 19: f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f9 ssid='FreeWifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-58

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 20: 62:26:44:f1:81:60 ssid='Bouygues Telecom Wi-Fi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-63

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 21: f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:75 ssid='FreeWifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-73

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 22: f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fd ssid='FreeWifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-75

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 23: c2:7e:cb:bb:49:85 ssid='SFR WiFi FON' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-76

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 24: 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f5 ssid='SFR WiFi FON' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-80

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: 25: 56:01:70:a4:17:86 ssid='FreeWifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-82

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - disabled temporarily for 8 second(s)

wlp0s19f2u2: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp0s19f2u2: 0: 00:24:d4:57:00:30 ssid='Freebox-AFFE41' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-26

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 1: 00:24:d4:57:00:32 ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-27

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 2: f4:ca:e5:f4:db:fa ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-48

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 3: 00:26:44:f1:81:63 ssid='Bbox-1787FE' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-63 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 4: 00:1a:2b:8c:6d:6c ssid='NUMERICABLE-CA41' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-72 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 5: f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fc ssid='bibicou' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-74

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 6: f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fe ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-74

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 7: 30:7e:cb:bb:49:84 ssid='SFR_4980' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-75 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 8: c2:7e:cb:bb:49:87 ssid='SFR WiFi Mobile' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-76

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 9: 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f7 ssid='SFR WiFi Mobile' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-76

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 10: 30:7e:cb:93:e4:f4 ssid='BOX_MAISON' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-78 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 11: f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:74 ssid='Freebox-47AF2F' wpa_ie_len=22 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-81

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 12: 56:01:70:a4:17:84 ssid='FREEBOX_MARIEFERNANDE_XJ' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-83

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 13: f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:76 ssid='FreeWifi_secure' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x411 level=-84

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 14: 56:01:70:a4:17:85 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411 level=-85

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID not known

wlp0s19f2u2: 15: 00:19:70:a9:9c:cf ssid='Livebox-8814' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x431 level=-88 wps

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 16: f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f8 ssid='freeboxdong' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-60

wlp0s19f2u2:    allow in non-WPA/WPA2

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - privacy mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 17: 00:1a:2b:5f:22:61 ssid='NUMERICABLE-FA31' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x411 level=-88

wlp0s19f2u2:    allow in non-WPA/WPA2

wlp0s19f2u2:    skip - privacy mismatch

wlp0s19f2u2: 18: 00:24:d4:57:00:31 ssid='FreeWifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x401 level=-26

wlp0s19f2u2:    allow in non-WPA/WPA2

wlp0s19f2u2:    selected BSS 00:24:d4:57:00:31 ssid='FreeWifi'

wlp0s19f2u2: Considering connect request: reassociate: 0  selected: 00:24:d4:57:00:31  bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00  pending: 00:00:00:00:00:00  wpa_state: SCANNING  ssid=0xff8a20  current_ssid=(nil)

wlp0s19f2u2: Request association with 00:24:d4:57:00:31

wlp0s19f2u2: Add radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1016600

wlp0s19f2u2: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp0s19f2u2: Starting radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1016600 after 0.000007 second wait

wlp0s19f2u2: Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

wlp0s19f2u2: Cancelling scan request

wlp0s19f2u2: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:24:d4:57:00:31 (SSID='FreeWifi' freq=2447 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:24:d4:57:00:31

  * freq=2447

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     46 72 65 65 57 69 66 69                           FreeWifi        

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: New station 00:24:d4:57:00:31

nl80211: Drv Event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp0s19f2u2: Event AUTH (11) received

wlp0s19f2u2: SME: Authentication response: peer=00:24:d4:57:00:31 auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

wlp0s19f2u2: Trying to associate with 00:24:d4:57:00:31 (SSID='FreeWifi' freq=2447 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=00:24:d4:57:00:31

  * freq=2447

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     46 72 65 65 57 69 66 69                           FreeWifi        

  * IEs - hexdump(len=10): 7f 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40

  * WPA Versions 0x1

nl80211: Association request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp0s19f2u2 operstate=5 linkmode=1 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

nl80211: Drv Event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Associate event

wlp0s19f2u2: Event ASSOC (0) received

wlp0s19f2u2: Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=105): 01 08 82 84 8b 96 2c 0c 12 18 32 05 24 30 48 60 6c 2d 1a 6c 00 03 ff ff ff 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3d 16 08 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7f 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 00 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

wlp0s19f2u2: freq=2447 MHz

wlp0s19f2u2: State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

wlp0s19f2u2: Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:24:d4:57:00:31

wlp0s19f2u2: Associated with 00:24:d4:57:00:31

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

wlp0s19f2u2: WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state S_FORCE_AUTH

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

nl80211: Set supplicant port authorized for 00:24:d4:57:00:31

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

wlp0s19f2u2: Cancelling authentication timeout

wlp0s19f2u2: State: ASSOCIATED -> COMPLETED

wlp0s19f2u2: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x1016600 done in 0.325361 seconds

wlp0s19f2u2: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:24:d4:57:00:31 completed [id=1 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

nl80211: Set wlp0s19f2u2 operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)

wlp0s19f2u2: Cancelling scan request

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=4 ifname=wlp0s19f2u2 operstate=6 linkmode=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

nl80211: Drv Event 46 (NL80211_CMD_CONNECT) received for wlp0s19f2u2

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:30 SSID 'Freebox-AFFE41' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 00:24:d4:57:00:32 SSID 'FreeWifi_secure' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID f4:ca:e5:f4:db:fa SSID 'FreeWifi_secure' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 00:26:44:f1:81:63 SSID 'Bbox-1787FE' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 00:1a:2b:8c:6d:6c SSID 'NUMERICABLE-CA41' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fc SSID 'bibicou' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fe SSID 'FreeWifi_secure' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 30:7e:cb:bb:49:84 SSID 'SFR_4980' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID c2:7e:cb:bb:49:87 SSID 'SFR WiFi Mobile' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 23 BSSID 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f7 SSID 'SFR WiFi Mobile' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 13 BSSID 30:7e:cb:93:e4:f4 SSID 'BOX_MAISON' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:74 SSID 'Freebox-47AF2F' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 56:01:70:a4:17:84 SSID 'FREEBOX_MARIEFERNANDE_XJ' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:76 SSID 'FreeWifi_secure' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 12 BSSID 56:01:70:a4:17:85 SSID '' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 24 BSSID 00:19:70:a9:9c:cf SSID 'Livebox-8814' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 14 BSSID f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f8 SSID 'freeboxdong' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 15 BSSID 00:1a:2b:5f:22:61 SSID 'NUMERICABLE-FA31' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 17 BSSID f4:ca:e5:f4:db:f9 SSID 'FreeWifi' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 18 BSSID 62:26:44:f1:81:60 SSID 'Bouygues Telecom Wi-Fi' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 21 BSSID f4:ca:e5:ef:e2:75 SSID 'FreeWifi' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 19 BSSID f4:ca:e5:d7:6f:fd SSID 'FreeWifi' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 20 BSSID c2:7e:cb:bb:49:85 SSID 'SFR WiFi FON' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 25 BSSID 82:7e:cb:93:e4:f5 SSID 'SFR WiFi FON' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: BSS: Remove id 22 BSSID 56:01:70:a4:17:86 SSID 'FreeWifi' due to wpa_bss_flush_by_age

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2141-2\x00

CTRL_IFACE monitor sent successfully to /tmp/wpa_ctrl_2256-1\x00

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'

wlp0s19f2u2: Control interface command 'STATUS'
```

----------

## charles17

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> I am wonder if it's because of my ISP router 
> 
> because with this wpa_supplicant.conf 
> 
> ```
> ...

 The eapol_version, ap_scan and fast_reauth lines should not be needed. Or did you have any certain reason to put them?  Just start with those two lines as from https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Setup and completely remove your (manually edited?) network sections.  Start wpa_gui, let it scan for APs (access points), select your AP, select autentication and enter the password.  wpa_gui will create a new network section.

BTW:

It's strongly recommended using wpa2 if your router provides it.

----------

## vibidoo

Dear Charles, 

Thanks a lot, your advise did the work. I get an IP from my Router . 

But still

/etc/conf.d/net.wlp0s19f2u2 start

```

* Bringing up interface wlp0s19f2u2

* Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp0s19f2u2 ... [ ok ]

* Starting wpa_cli on wlp0s19f2u2 ... [ ok ]

* Backgrounding ... ...

* WARNING : Net.wlp0s19f2u2 has started, but is inactive 

```

Even with an IP I can not ping on my network and over the net too !!!! 

I will buy an other USB wifi with an other chipset to investigate that

----------

## vibidoo

Another test 

I desactive my motherboard's lan card and It fully work , I can access to the net  .

Strange mismatch with my lan card   :Shocked: 

----------

## vibidoo

I did an other test 

I active on bios my lan card 

unplug the net cable and reboot

Still can not ping 

but then I unload the r8169 module ( motherboard lan card chipset )

it's ping !!!

----------

## charles17

In case you want to use both LAN and WLAN with the Gentoo net.* scripts you could check usage of sys-apps/ifplugd or sys-apps/netplug and try figuring out what then needs to be in the runlevels. 

I cannot help since thanks to the dhcpcd solution I don't need them anymore.

----------

